# Surviving medical training as an NT



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello. Is anyone here in medical school, residency or medical practice? I am an ENTJ entering medical school this summer. Here are my specific questions:

1. Do you think that you are different from majority of your peers in medicine? Difference in approaching problems, thinking, learning, organizing...etc? 

2. How has the medical hierarchy (attending > resident > intern >>> medical student) impacted you? I am worried that I will be really stressed out and frustrated because I will have to follow orders and procedures, and not be able to organize and lead others to improve and develop an effective and efficient system during my LONG training years.

3. Do you think certain specialities are better suited for NTs? I would like to be able to build and develop structures and systems. 

4. Any other things you wish you knew before starting medical school? NT-oridented study tips? Tips on clinical years? 

Note: I am very committed to medicine. Please don't suggest that I should pursue other professions. I have explored medicine from many different angles, and I believe that this is what I want to do  


THANK YOU!


----------



## Kips (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread, I hope to enter medical school as well this summer.


----------



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

Kips said:


> I'll be watching this thread, I hope to enter medical school as well this summer.


This may be interesting to you: http://academics.georgiasouthern.edu/ijsotl/v3n1/articles/PDFs/Article_Johnson.pdf

It looks like we will definitely be a minority in terms of personalty types (Table 2, page 7, Johnson, 2009)


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

You'll be different than the S types, and you will have difficulty with them. Let it go. You should be able to follow heirarchy if you respect it. Learn when to shut your mouth. Use your charm on nurses, staff, fellow classmates, and people above you. Learn the rules, play by them. 
Internal medicine type fields seem to be good for intuitive thinkers. 

Resources: 

Myers-Briggs type and medical specialty choi... [Teach Learn Med. 2000] - PubMed - NCBI
Personality predicts success in medical school

Also, google: medical school and personality types.


----------



## Hiside (May 7, 2010)

In optometry school but it relates:

1. Yes I think different, I said most are sensors and can memorize facts/details easily but aren't as readily able to take apart why something happens or make educated inferences/connections.

2. If the rules make sense I can flow with them...if not then I wonder to myself why things are so inefficient and non responsive to the needs of patients and doctors. The hierarchy is extremely important in medicine...its like people's measuring stick and they will get uncomfortable when someone (who shall remain nameless) doesn't follow it. Oh yeah...people don't like when you point out their mistakes so resist the urge - people won't see it as you trying to be helpful. 

3. Depends on the person, I prefer the function over the structure so I cater more towards the cognitive/perception area whereas others prefer the disease aspect...to each their own. Just know what just because you find something interesting doesn't mean others will. And you'll heard the word Boards a lot...its the main reason you have to memorize facts after which you'll use these crazy things called books to look up information instead of regurgitating. 

4. I so very much wish I had known its more like high school than graduate school. You'll spend the better part of your day with the same people week in and week out and not everyone understands that some people don't need to socialize all the time. If I had class in the morning, lab in the afternoon, practiced skills in the evening I'm drained at the end of the week and I need my time to recharge...some might see you as standoffish but do what you need to do. That being said if there are social events make an effort to attend them though its weird, to me at least, to act "professional" with your peers and then not able to be yourself for fear of repercussions. Fact: people will talk, endlessly. There's so much drama that I'm literally just amazed at how petty some people are...not to mention all the crap/rumors people will say about others. Its not all by far but its enough that it makes me glad that I need to recharge and not have to deal with other people's nonsense. As a class you will become closer and you'll know a little bit about each other, some more than others, but in the end everyone is trying to make it across the same stage.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

coffeesnob said:


> This may be interesting to you: http://academics.georgiasouthern.edu/ijsotl/v3n1/articles/PDFs/Article_Johnson.pdf
> 
> It looks like we will definitely be a minority in terms of personalty types (Table 2, page 7, Johnson, 2009)
> View attachment 61095


Seriously? Not even 1% of them are ENTPs? 
The job of a medical doctor is too...serious...and so determined.

@coffeesnob You seem dedicated to this goal! If this is what you really want, you should not worry. If you put your mind to something, you can do anything you want! 

And do you really think, you will be annoyed about your superiours in the first years of studying? I mean, after all you have to learn a lot before you can be as self confident to know better ways how to do things. And by the time you are finished, you are ready to change the system! God knows we need it.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I wasn't in medical school but have worked as a paramedic for 8 years and felt that it was a good fit. I think I would be frustrated as a resident if I disagreed with a particular policy. Areas I have struggled with other than doing things outside of a protocol that I disagreed with have been appearing incentive by having a logical approach and coming off as demeaning at times. As far as type of Medicine I feel would be the best fit for me personally is emergency because of the variety and well rounded understanding but all areas I think would be a good fit depending on the NT type. Good luck.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Tea Path said:


> You'll be different than the S types, and you will have difficulty with them. Let it go. You should be able to follow heirarchy if you respect it. Learn when to shut your mouth. Use your charm on nurses, staff, fellow classmates, and people above you. Learn the rules, play by them.
> Internal medicine type fields seem to be good for intuitive thinkers.


Hmm, I said this and realized that the S thing came out wrong: I enjoy a number of sensors in my life. My mother, mother-in-law and my BIL's girlfriend. It sometimes takes thinking with your inferior function to get your point across. 

Regarding fields, I'm choosing academia. So, that's a kink in my original plans, but I'm enjoying the ride.


----------



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

Hiside said:


> In optometry school but it relates:
> 
> 1. Yes I think different, I said most are sensors and can memorize facts/details easily but aren't as readily able to take apart why something happens or make educated inferences/connections.
> 
> ...


All your points are well-taken. I hope our predominant use of intuition puts us at an advantage in learning the materials. I am hearing about boards already here and there. How many boards do you have to take to get OD? I think there are two boards (step I and II) for MD. 

I am hearing about the high-school-like aspect of medical school (shudder). I really hope I don't get involved in drama/gossip...I like socializing but not at the cost of my mental health or being involved in drama/gossip. I just hope I can form quality relationships with some of my classmates. Thank you for your input!


----------



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

nrcoggin said:


> I wasn't in medical school but have worked as a paramedic for 8 years and felt that it was a good fit. I think I would be frustrated as a resident if I disagreed with a particular policy. Areas I have struggled with other than doing things outside of a protocol that I disagreed with have been appearing incentive by having a logical approach and coming off as demeaning at times. As far as type of Medicine I feel would be the best fit for me personally is emergency because of the variety and well rounded understanding but all areas I think would be a good fit depending on the NT type. Good luck.


I totally understand about logical approach coming off as demeaning. That's what I am experiencing at work right now and I need to learn more about interpersonal dynamics so I can be more diplomatic. Yeah, I think emergency medicine should be interesting. But the high stress part worries me a little bit. Well, I guess I will figure it out in my clinical years!


----------



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

Tea Path said:


> Hmm, I said this and realized that the S thing came out wrong: I enjoy a number of sensors in my life. My mother, mother-in-law and my BIL's girlfriend. It sometimes takes thinking with your inferior function to get your point across.
> 
> Regarding fields, I'm choosing academia. So, that's a kink in my original plans, but I'm enjoying the ride.


I understand about the S type. I can enjoy many sensors as my friends and family but I have trouble working with them... So you are pursuing academic medicine?


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

coffeesnob said:


> I understand about the S type. I can enjoy many sensors as my friends and family but I have trouble working with them... So you are pursuing academic medicine?


PM me with more questions


----------



## Hiside (May 7, 2010)

coffeesnob said:


> All your points are well-taken. I hope our predominant use of intuition puts us at an advantage in learning the materials. I am hearing about boards already here and there. How many boards do you have to take to get OD? I think there are two boards (step I and II) for MD.
> 
> I am hearing about the high-school-like aspect of medical school (shudder). I really hope I don't get involved in drama/gossip...I like socializing but not at the cost of my mental health or being involved in drama/gossip. I just hope I can form quality relationships with some of my classmates. Thank you for your input!


We have 3 parts for boards, apparently the largest test for any profession with 500 items. Its the basic science stuff I'm worried about because that's where all the memorization is and I'm behind on that when compared to my peers.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Hiside said:


> We have 3 parts for boards, apparently the largest test for any profession with 500 items. Its the basic science stuff I'm worried about because that's where all the memorization is and I'm behind on that when compared to my peers.


Medical school is massive memorization. The worst part is getting psyched out about it. Just do it.


----------



## Kips (Jul 10, 2012)

coffeesnob said:


> I am hearing about the high-school-like aspect of medical school (shudder). I really hope I don't get involved in drama/gossip...I like socializing but not at the cost of my mental health or being involved in drama/gossip. I just hope I can form quality relationships with some of my classmates. Thank you for your input!


Do you mean the relations *between *students are said to be "High-school-like"? The Horror:shocked:

May I ask where (what country) you'll study?


----------



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

Kips said:


> Do you mean the relations *between *students are said to be "High-school-like"? The Horror:shocked:
> 
> May I ask where (what country) you'll study?


I have heard and read that medical students tend to form cliques and practice "medcest". I am in the US. My school _even_ has proms....Can you believe it? Medical school proms? Haha I have started watching Glee to prepare myself mentally for medical school.


----------

